#ubuntu-uds-devops-1 2014-06-10
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Getting Started with Juju  | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22235/getting-started-with-juju/
<jcastro> Hello everyone!
<mbruzek> hello
<jose> what the heck is juju?
<jcastro> welcome to getting started with juju!
<leftyfb> hello
<garheade> Hello
<kentb> hola
<marcoceppi> o/
<mbruzek> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/getting-started.html
<kentb> yes
<mbruzek> juju quickstart for the WIN!
<mbruzek> If you have any questions please prefix them with QUESTION
<mbruzek> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-local.html
<therealmarv> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-LXC.html does not mention "juju init". Does "juju generate-config" does the same??
<therealmarv> QUESTION https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-LXC.html does not mention "juju init". Does "juju generate-config" does the same?
<mbruzek> therealmarv, yes They are the same
<mbruzek> init is just shorthand for that command
<mbruzek> $ juju help generate-config
<mbruzek> usage: juju init [options]
<mbruzek> purpose: generate boilerplate configuration for juju environments
<mbruzek> Jorge was giving a pro-tip to save you typing!
<therealmarv> ok... confusing for beginners ;) thanks
 * jose can read ok in a 360p resolution, which is default :)
<marcoceppi> therealmarv: which makes more sense to you? juju init or juju generate-config ?
<kentb> sudo lxc-ls?
<kentb> oh nm I see
<mbruzek> kentb, the --fancy switch is nice
<therealmarv> LXC: It takes some time on local... also here... especially on precise. Trusty is faster on local.
<kentb> mbruzek: indeed.  lots more informative :)
<therealmarv> marcoceppi: juju init
<marcoceppi> therealmarv: thanks for the feedback!
<leftyfb> QUESTION: does 'juju quickstart' start up 2 completely new nodes?
<therealmarv> QUESTION More status on precise LXC would be useful. First two times I thought Juju does not work on precise. It takes really about 5 minutes
<jose> QUESTION: how do I deploy an specific type of instance on AWS?
<bmullan> is there an easy way to deploy onto a Cloud (AWS, hp etc) but deploy juju-gui etc and on that Cloud deploy juju charms into lxc containers as you would in local provider??
 * jose deploys ALL the things on jcastro's gui!
<marcoceppi> bmullan: yes, you can deploy charms on to a cloud in LXC containers on machines in that cloud
<leftyfb> QUESTION: so it's not really possible to deploy multiple cluster packages/services that share services (mysql, apache, etc) since each once is going to use default names (mysql)?
<mbruzek> jose,  $ juju help constraints
<jose> mbruzek: wanna keep that on video :) /me uses constraints daily
<jose> for the aws free tier, they're awesome!
<mbruzek> jose sure, we will talk about it
<jose> :)
<mbruzek> jose what constraints do you use to get an AWS micro?
<jose> "cpu-power=0 mem=512M"
<marcoceppi> jcastro: flirts with danger by doing deploy --to with two php applications
<marcoceppi> OH GOOD, he used LXC, whew
<jcastro> <3
<therealmarv> QUESTION: How do I get juju pprint ? Which package is needed? Unrecognized command here
<mbruzek> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charms-constraints.html
<marcoceppi> therealmarv: it's part of juju plugins
<marcoceppi> therealmarv: https://github.com/juju/plugins/
<leftyfb> QUESTION: What exactly does expose do? I there a locked down iptables ruleset in the cloud images and expose opens up ports?
<jose> jcastro: expose mediawiki
<mbruzek> leftyfb, I believe expose uses AWS security settings to allow access to that node from the Internet
<marcoceppi> leftyfb: in case they run out of time, expose will open the ports the charm author has specified as required in the firewaller for the cloud provider
<leftyfb> mbruzek: ah, it uses the cloud services rulesets. Not the local node
<marcoceppi> leftyfb: right, so local provider and maas don't have firewallers and as such all ports are always open
<leftyfb> marcoceppi: so with MAAS, there's no need to ever expose anything?
<marcoceppi> leftyfb: technically, yes, there's no need to expose anything
<leftyfb> can someone answer my 2nd question above regarding cluster packages?
<leftyfb> QUESTION: so it's not really possible to deploy multiple cluster packages/services that share services (mysql, apache, etc) since each once is going to use default names (mysql)?
<marcoceppi> but if you deployed openstack on maas, and use openstack as your provider for services, openstack has a firewaller (their eq of security groups) and it iwll work
<marcoceppi> leftyfb: you can actually share the same service
<marcoceppi> so you can have one MySQL service shared between all your services
<marcoceppi> and each service will get its own MySLQ database and user, etc
<marcoceppi> however, there's a limitation with bundles at the moment, where if you're deploying a bundle
<leftyfb> marcoceppi: it errored out for jcastro when he tried to deploy hadoop cluster package after he already had mysql
<marcoceppi> and you have a service with that name already deployed it chokes
<marcoceppi> this is just a juju-gui/bundles issue
<marcoceppi> if you deploy bundles from teh command line it won't have this issue and will just re-use that mysql instance
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
<marcoceppi> Everyone, feel free to join #juju to continue the juju discussion!
 * marcoceppi thanks jcastro and mbruzek for presenting!
<tbr> moo
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | The State of the Juju Charm Store | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22238/the-state-of-the-juju-charm-store/
<jamespage> o/
<jcastro> hello?
<marcoceppi> o/
<jamespage> o/
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdk_oApTaoYDWAv5eeR9zK3n8oUHTI8sE1WL4RptTN0lOaLpQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> if anyone wants to hang out
 * lazyPower pulls up the track link
<marcoceppi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudArchive/
<sparkiegeek> did jamespage just use "lifecycle" as a verb?
<sparkiegeek> I need my buzzword bingo card ;)
<jose> sparkiegeek: http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/
<sparkiegeek> jose: fantastic!
<jose> jcastro: I just did a quick review on reviewboard and looks good to me!
<sparkiegeek> \o/
<sparkiegeek> I'm addressing jose's nitpicks whilst listening to the session :)
<jose> http://ec2-107-21-20-155.compute-1.amazonaws.com/ admin:ubuntu
<marcoceppi> Also, https://code.launchpad.net/charms/bundles has a list of bundles
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/bundle/~charmers/mongodb/5/cluster/
<jamespage> https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/charms/bundles/openstack-on-openstack/bundle
<jcastro> sorry guys, plugin crash
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Charm Schools and other events | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22265/charm-schools-and-other-events/
<mbruzek> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/troubleshooting-local.html
<marcoceppi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuqFaTASBTE&list=UUm7OifwnZoMCChidCJZQruQ
<jcastro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuqFaTASBTE
<marcoceppi> NINJA'D!!!!
<marcoceppi> HEEEYA
<marcoceppi> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-charm-schools-and-other-events
<jose> jcastro: ^
<jose> jcastro: summit looks like it's broken
 * jose hates delay
<jose> jcastro: can you host that charm school tomorrow at UoA?
<jcastro> yes I would prefer that actually!
<jose> I can schedule that and set you up
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-devops-1 2014-06-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Simpler re-usable charms with Ansible | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22244/simpler-charms-with-ansible/
<noodles775> Hangout here for anyone who wants to join the conv: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeQwxrxdZGveiZVKpetKkySfiZswgNHf5t0qJUtsowh4qjIIg?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<noodles775> people who have used ansible or ansible+juju would be great :)
<noodles775> http://goo.gl/iewo1m
<noodles775> http://goo.gl/iewo1m
<nessita> noodles775, what's the link?
<noodles775> http://goo.gl/iewo1m
<vila> some channel op to add ' | Slides at http://goo.gl/iewo1m' in the topic ?
<wesleymason> Channel isn't registered by the looks, so no ops
<pindonga> where are the slides michael is talking about?
<wesleymason> pindonga: http://goo.gl/iewo1m'
<pindonga> ta
<jcastro> bloodearnest, can you share your screen with the slides?
<jcastro> so that we have them in the video?
<bloodearnest> noodles775: ^^
<therealmarv> much better also for later. Thanks for screensharing.
<vila> bloodearnest: you're cutting off like hell (if I recognize the voice right :-/)
<wesleymason> bloodearnest: if you've not turned your video off and turned down your streaming you might want to
<nessita> vila, he is, and he is
<vila> nessita: ;-p
<jcastro> is the video on the slides right now?
<vila> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> I can't see because I'm driving the slides
<nessita> much better!
<wesleymason> bloodearnest: much better
<vila> +1
<wesleymason> noodles775: other advantage is Ansible the project are very strict about being able to ship everything out of the box, e.g. reduced dependencies, making it more reliable to depend on in charms (either from packages, or vendoring etc.)
<vila> QUESTION: Does that mean there is no ansible playbook for django ? (Yet ? Hope ! Hope !)
<avoine1> https://code.launchpad.net/~patrick-hetu/charms/precise/python-django/ansible
<avoine1> vila:  ^
<avoine1> like I said it's not finish yet
<vila> avoine1: \o/
<jcastro> can you guys see the slides?
<vila> jcastro: yes
<bloodearnest> jcastro: yep, but we have to select your feed
<gnuoy> QUESTION: Does it still work well when charms need to make non-trivial decisions based on current context? For example, if a charm needs to set a setting down its relation with charm A based on information it got from charm B and whether the current day of the month is divisible by 3.
<vila> bloodearnest, jcastro: not true for the stream, ha, noodles775 just replaced the slides
<jcastro> yeah I just closed the slides for  the discussion part
<vila> jcastro: ack
<jcastro> I think "Top 5 reasons to use Ansible for Charms" would be a great blog post
<jcastro> hint hint
<nessita> what line in the Makefile?
<nessita> bloodearnest, ^
<avoine1> 22 to 30
<nessita> thanks
<noodles775> nessita: https://github.com/absoludity/charm-bootstrap-wsgi/blob/master/Makefile#L25
<nessita> ack
<mbruzek> Thanks for the link to the example code.
<mbruzek> QUESTION: Are there some good places to get more information about Ansible?  Tutorials or good links on the web?
<wesleymason> mbruzek: the documentation on the main Ansible site is very good: http://www.ansible.com/home
<urulama> mbruzek: http://docs.ansible.com :D
<lazyPower> +1 to ansible module documentation
<lazyPower> Its really exhaustive on what you can do with the modules.
<mbruzek> Thank you
<therealmarv> What is your opinion why use ansible vs. puppet vs. chef ? (beside it is python based)
<wesleymason> There's also a very good ebook on leanpub for those who like to read offlline, but it's still incomplete: https://leanpub.com/ansible-for-devops
<therealmarv> QUESTION What is your opinion why use ansible vs. puppet vs. chef ? (beside it is python based)
<lazyPower> therealmarv: in my humble opinion - and i realize i'm not giving the presentation - its the learning curve
<lazyPower> you can learn ansible an an afternoon. It will take a few days before you can be really proficient with chef/puppet if you dont have much experience with the frameworks beforehand.
<gnuoy> bloodearnest, thanks
<wesleymason> If you need it, it is quite easy to make a full Ansible task in Python too, to be called like any other task from the playbook
<wesleymason> not just a shell out
<lazyPower> QUESTION are we contributing modules to push back to the ansible project? And if we have built any, what would they be?
<wesleymason> s/task/module
<therealmarv> thanks!
<lazyPower> That would be briliant to get some juju related tasks vs using the shell helper to do relation-set
<lazyPower> +1
<wesleymason> also parsing the yaml/json from a config-get/relation-get etc.
<wesleymason> into list/dict that can just be passed into jinja2 template
<bloodearnest> wesleymason: that kind of already done
<gnuoy> It sounds like the ansible equivalent of charm helpers hookenv
<lazyPower> @QUESTION is the charm-bootstrap template on github the "best" place to get started writing ansible charms today?https://github.com/absoludity/charm-bootstrap-ansible
<wesleymason> bloodearnest: yeah by the charmhelper, but I don't think it'll work from another relation? e.g. like with the generic actions we talked about
<bloodearnest> wesleymason: it should, it writes ALL THE DATA
<bloodearnest> for all relations
<wesleymason> ah right
<lazyPower> noodles775: you should talk to tvansteenburgh
<lazyPower> he's working on a boilerplate generator for ansible based charms
<lazyPower> which is in charm-tools
<lazyPower> QUESTION: When you say sharing roles, do you mean i can include a simple yaml and get all of the "relation pass data otw" already given to me, and i just implement the application specifics on my side?
<bloodearnest> wesleymason: which is usually what your want anyway
<lazyPower> otw = on the wire
<nessita> thanks!
<lazyPower> awww i missed cutoff
<gnuoy> thanks everyone, really interesting
<lazyPower> stupid delay
<wesleymason> bloodearnest: yep
<bloodearnest> lazyPower: that's kind of what we've already got
<lazyPower> bloodearnest: i was asking more for the specifics re: ansible playbooks and what that gives me :)
<bloodearnest> by roles, we mean pieces of functionality (nagios, logrotate, etc)
<lazyPower> ah ok
<lazyPower> so you just drop in that bit of yaml and you'll gain rotating logs, and proper monitoring definitions
<bloodearnest> lazyPower: things we kept up having to reimplement in every charm
<lazyPower> yeah, i'm in that cycle myself right now with a few charms that I'm responsible for
<noodles775> lazyPower: if you get a chance, pull https://github.com/absoludity/charm-bootstrap-wsgi as it tries to demo the reusability of both wsgi-app functionality and nagios checks (leaving a really small playbook).
<lazyPower> i thought about abstracting to a common library, but an ansible role would keep that tidy
<bloodearnest> lazyPower: you have to also invoke them from your playbook (with parameters), but yes
<bloodearnest> lazyPower: and including some roles is easier than adding it to charm helpers
<bloodearnest> imo
<lazyPower> Great work on the session gents. cheers!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Juju with LXC containers for local development | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22247/juju-with-lxc-containers-for-local-development/
<mbruzek> For reference here are the Juju LXC documentation https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-LXC.html
<nessita> jcastro, QUESTION, does this instructions apply to precise?
<mbruzek> The instructions are the same for precise and trusty.
<nuclearbob> jcastro, I get "chown: invalid user: ‘ubuntu:ubuntu’
<nuclearbob> "
<nuclearbob> but maybe we should discuss that later
<roadmr> QUESTION: For precise, which kernel is required? is 3.8 enough, or is 3.11 needed?
<mbruzek> nuclearbob, what command were you running when you got the error?
<nuclearbob> mbruzek, juju quickstart
<nuclearbob> mbruzek, here's what I'm doing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7629014/
<pitti_uos> I see the juju GUI (through youtube)
<nuclearbob> fwiw, I've used juju on canonistack, I'm just getting stuck on local
<roadmr> nuclearbob: pastebin that cloud-init-output.log maybe?
<mbruzek> nuclearbob, what version of Ubuntu are you using?  uname -a
<nuclearbob> roadmr, mbruzek, I'
<nuclearbob> m running devel/utopic, but I haven't updated yet today.  I can't see that file in my local system
<mbruzek> nuclearbob, you probably shouldn't have removed .juju directory
<roadmr> nuclearbob: "on remote host", use lxc-ls to see if the container started at least; if so, try sshing into it or using lxc-console or lxc-attach
<nuclearbob> mbruzek: I backed it up, I can put it back if that helps
<nuclearbob> roadmr, I have a bunch of containers, but none of them have juju in the name
<mbruzek> Either that or remove and reinstall the latest juju
<roadmr> (oh never mind me, the env was destroyed so the lxc won't be there probably)
<nessita> I just finished installing juju-quickstart, can you please confirm that is the first command I should run?
<kentb> it is
<mbruzek> $ juju --version
<mbruzek> 1.19.3-trusty-amd64
<nuclearbob> I'
<nuclearbob> ve got 1.19.3-utopic-amd64
<nuclearbob> I can remove and reinstall if needed
<nuclearbob> oh, is max-local-machine-1 where I should look for the log?
<nuclearbob> I was looking for something with juju in the name
<mbruzek> I think removing .juju was a problem, either restore that  or remove/install
<nuclearbob> okay, to remove/install, is apt-get remove juju-core ; apt-get install juju-core good enough?
<nessita> jcastro, can you please pause a little bit and recap how you edned up with mysql in the lxc?
<mbruzek> nessita, Can you elaborate your question
<lazyPower> nessita: assuming you've run juju bootstrap -  juju deploy mysql
<nessita> I'm still waiting on juje-quickstart
<nessita> so not sure what to type next
<nessita> and wanted to recap what command to run next
<pitti_uos> nessita: the mediawiki charm pulled in a mysql node
<mbruzek> nessita, There is a lot going on it may take up to 3 or 6 minutes
<lazyPower> nessita: do you still see the quickstart GUI or is it currently outputting the bootstrap text?
<nuclearbob> roadmr, should I get rid of max-local-machine-1 and max-local-machine-2 before I run juju quickstart?
<nessita> currrently showing: machine 1 provisioning is pending
<nessita> (no new output in the last minute)
<pitti_uos> nessita: he went to the GUI (which should already be open in browser) and just activated the mediawiki hub
<roadmr> nuclearbob: yes, it's likely to try to create the same names again which will lead to clashes
<nuclearbob> that curses ui is awesome
<nessita> pitti_uos, nothing in the browser
<lazyPower> nessita: ok. so if Machine 1 is still provisioning, this will take a moment - its downloading a 200mb cloud image template for your LXC installation
<nessita> ack
<lazyPower> this is a one time thing if you've never bootstrapped on the local provider before.
<nuclearbob> hmm, it's taking forever to lxc-destroy them, that's interesting
<lazyPower> after your first time bootstrapping, it will take seconds to spin up a new container, as the image is cached.
<JamesTait> lazyPower, is that still the case even without a btrfs partition?
<roadmr> nuclearbob: indeed, destroy should be fast. Did you -f (force)? we don't care about them so that may work
<nuclearbob> roadmr, I'll try -f
<lazyPower> JamesTait: Correct. it will still clone the lxc-template
<lazyPower> it takes ~ 20 seconds? give or take?
<roadmr> JamesTait: yes, the image is cached; you're thinking about cloning an existing container I think :)
<nessita> much clearer, thanks!
<nessita> perfect, understood
<JamesTait> \o/
<roadmr> JamesTait: lxc-clone -s will clone using a snapshot, traditionally btrfs or lvm, but you can e.g. --backingstore overlayfs to just use a dir-backed overlay
<nessita> lazyPower, machine 1 is still provisioning, any way of checking progress (or if it's stuck)?
<nuclearbob> roadmr: I have this command running for minutes and not returning: sudo lxc-destroy -f -n max-local-machine-1
<nuclearbob> I hope I haven't borked my lxc setup
<lazyPower> nessita: run sudo lxc-ls --fancy - do you see the precise/trusty template lxc containers listed?
<roadmr> nuclearbob: hmm I've never seen that :/ can you lxc-console to see what it's doing?
<nessita> lazyPower, https://pastebin.canonical.com/111495/
<roadmr> nessita: maybe have a look at /var/log/juju/machine-0.log?
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$ cat /var/log/juju/machine-0.log
<nessita> cat: /var/log/juju/machine-0.log: No such file or directory
<JamesTait> roadmr, ah, it's possible I misunderstood - I've been avoiding recreating my local juju env because it always seemed to take a while, and I assumed it was re-downloading the cloud image (which isn't good on a metered connection :-P)
<nessita> roadmr, ^
<nessita> now I got this error: juju-quickstart: error: machine 1 is in an error state: error: template container "juju-trusty-template" did not stop
<roadmr> JamesTait: ahh :) now we're talking about different things. It will cache the downloaded cloud image (so don't worry about your metered connection). You could also install apt-cacher-ng and configure lxc to use it (/etc/default/lxc), to also cache package downloads
<lazyPower> nessita: so it failed during creating the template. boo
<roadmr> JamesTait: in this context, the cloning/snapshot stuff won't help much but it's not needed really
<nuclearbob> sudo lxc-destroy -f -n max-local-machine-1 doesn't seem to return anything either.  Maybe I should wait for the part of the talk about lxc doing bad things
<lazyPower> roadmr: is this an instance where you need to destroy the template and restart? the downloaded image should be re-used and it will quickly recreate teh template again.
<nessita> so this is usually my experience with the local provider, is hard to make it work as the instructions show, it fails in way that, without further knowledge, is hard to debug or recover from
<nessita> didrocks, that may be relevant for you ^
<roadmr> lazyPower: indeed, thus even less of a concern for JamesTait, as juju/lxc are pretty good at caching and reusing templates
 * JamesTait is recreating his juju env tonight.
<nessita> lazyPower, any way of recovering from that error?
<roadmr> nuclearbob: hmm.. yes, unsure how/why things got b0rked :(
<sparkiegeek> roadmr: JamesTait: LXC works really nicely with squid deb proxy. See http://tribaal.org/making-lxc-and-juju-fly-on-ubuntu.html
<lazyPower> nessita: you'll need to sudo lxc-destroy --name juju-trusty-template after doing sudo lxc-stop --name juju-trusty-template
<lazyPower> nessita: then you can re-run the quickstart command and it *should* just do magic
<JamesTait> sparkiegeek, agreed - I'm already using that setup. :)
<nessita> lazyPower, on it!
<nessita> lazyPower, same error again https://pastebin.canonical.com/111496/
<nessita> jcastro, no question, but errors! :-/
<lazyPower> hmm
<nessita> jcastro, that's my usual case (local provider breaks and no idea how to fix), and I must confess is pretty frustrating
<nuclearbob> QUESTION: where do I find this marvelous juju-clean?
<nuclearbob> I think I missed that part
<mbruzek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7629087/
<jcastro> https://github.com/juju/plugins
<nessita> rigth now I have no lxc for juju-trusty-template in order for stop or destroy
<didrocks> nessita: you don't have anything in /var/lib/lxc, right?
<nessita> didrocks, I have all my usual container, not juju related
<nessita> (sca, u1)
<didrocks> nessita: did you update from the ppa or you are using juju-quickstart from bare trusty?
<nessita> didrocks, I added ppa juju/stable and then installed juju-quickstart
<nessita> juju-quickstart: Installed: 1.3.3+bzr74+ppa19~ubuntu14.04.1
<bloodearnest> I had that exact thing too
<lazyPower> nessita: there's a merge for the juju cleaner that has the commands to run. its not emrged yet
<lazyPower> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1320121
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1320121 in juju-core "template container did not stop" [Medium,Triaged]
<nessita> didrocks, my LXCs https://pastebin.canonical.com/111498/
<lazyPower> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1320121
<didrocks> lazyPower: thanks! it was that one :)
<nessita> oh
<lazyPower> yeah, i may look lazy but i promise i'm over ehre flying through browser windows looking for the info
<nessita> +1
<nessita> so anyone has the command handy to downgrade/fix juju-quickstart?
<fgallina> nessita: not sure if helps, but my experience is that stuff generally breaks if I happen to be running one of my non-juju lxc instances while doing juju stuff. I don't know if that changed but I take that preventive step of stopping them before doing juju magic.
<nessita> aja!
<nessita> lazyPower, does that make sense? ^ I do have another (custom) LXC running
<nessita> this other LXC is not juju-related
<lazyPower> nessita: i've had custom lxc containers running before without encountering this, but that's anecdotal. Its worth investigating.
<pitti_uos> jcastro: fixing mysql> yes, please :) it's a rather common one
<nessita> shutting down my non-juju-lxc-container
<lazyPower> whoops i pasted teh bug not the merge request in github for the commands
<sparkiegeek> not fixing it by adding relation support for postgresql <-> mediawiki and ditching mysql ;) (j/k)
<nessita> same error on juju-quickstart, trying now nuking my ~/.juju folder
<lazyPower> nessita: if that fails, let me know and we'll go through the wiping of the LXC bits for Juju and restarting
<nessita> lazyPower, on it
<lazyPower> yeah there's going to be more  1 sec
<lazyPower> let me fetch the link
<lazyPower> https://github.com/juju/plugins/pull/11/files
<pindonga> QUESTION: where do you get the plugins? I'm on trusty but I don't have the pprint command
<lazyPower> Looking throught his plugin code, the commands used to wipe it. I need to create some non-juju lxc containers to make sure this doesn't affect them and it will be merged, so all you need to do in teh future is "juju clean" and it'll magically wipe it out for you.
<lazyPower> pindonga: https://github.com/juju/plugins
<sparkiegeek> pindonga: https://github.com/juju/plugins
<pindonga> thx, would be nice if it was packaged for ubuntu, but it'll work for now
<jcastro> https://github.com/juju/plugins
<sparkiegeek> oh the lag...
<nuclearbob> roadmr, now I'm getting "juju-quickstart: error: uploading tools for series [utopic precise trusty]"
<lazyPower> nuclearbob: progress!
<nuclearbob> lazyPower: indeed!
<lazyPower> do you have a default series placed in your ~/.juju/environments.yaml for the local environment?
<lazyPower> thats consistent with what i've seen before when we introduced trusty to the juju environments list.
<lazyPower> er, series, not environments
<lazyPower> sorry too many thought trains colliding at once
<lazyPower> nessita: poke check - how's things going over there?
<nessita> lazyPower, so I cleaned up everything, but I guess thre is no point of running juju-quickstart if the version in trusty is borked?
<pitti_uos> jcastro: yes, thanks
<nuclearbob> lazyPower, it looks like juju quickstart didn't give me a default series, maybe it should.  I'll add one for now
<nessita> I can just bootstrap local and run juju-gui, I guess?
<pitti_uos> jcastro: it was quite illustrative how to fix a broken charm, so I'm glad you showed that and not just the "all works" marketing demo :)
<lazyPower> nessita: you can achieve the same thing quickstart was doign for you by doing: juju bootstrap && juju deploy juju-gui
<nessita> lazyPower, running
<nessita> lazyPower, I guess I need to generate-env first?
<lazyPower> it wont automagically open the browser for you, and log you in though
<nessita> I wiped the ~/.juju fir
<nessita> dir*
<pindonga> so, not sure if this is the same as nessita's issue, but juju-quickstart never finishes running... the env is bootstrapped but the gui machine is pending and nothing else moves
<lazyPower> nessita: bootstrapping will handle that for you
<lazyPower> oh!
<nessita> ah, does it now?
<lazyPower> yes if you wiped ~/.juju you need to juju init again
<nessita> right
<nessita> lazyPower, also "juju switch local", right?
<nuclearbob> okay, I added default-series: trusty to my local environment, but I still get the same error uploading tools
<lazyPower> correct
<lazyPower> nuclearbob: this is during bootstrap correct?
<nessita> done, check with juju env, running bootstrap now
<lazyPower> nuclearbob: if you run juju bootstrap --upload-tools does it succeed?
<roadmr> nuclearbob: wow :/ do you see anything interesting in /var/log/juju?
<nuclearbob> lazyPower, I was runnign juju quickstart, if I just run juju bootstrap, it doesn't generate an error uploading the tools, but I still get the chown invalid user error, I'll check the juju log
<nuclearbob> I don't have an ubuntu user on my workstation, is that the problem?
<lazyPower> nuclearbob: are you on trusty?
<nuclearbob> lazyPower, utopic
<nuclearbob> and there is no /var/log/juju
<lazyPower> Oh! interesting...
<lazyPower> nuclearbob: it would be in ~/.juju/local/logs
<nuclearbob> lazyPower, no local directory in .juju
<lazyPower> nuclearbob: ok, stands to reason since bootstrap is failing
<lazyPower> nuclearbob: can you do a traditional juju bootstrap without using quickstart?
<lazyPower> or does it still complain about the ubuntu:ubuntu user?
<nessita> jcastro, is that colourizing thing yours? juju's? system's?
<lazyPower> i'll admit, i dont have much experience with whats going on in utopic, so i'm learning right along with you nuclearbob
<lazyPower> nessita: ccze is a package in the repositories.
<lazyPower> nessita: available with sudo apt-get install ccze
<jcastro> nessita, it's a package in universe, ccze
<nessita> lazyPower, juju-gui unit still pending, from over a minute ago, i should keep waiting, right?
<lazyPower> be forewarned, there is a caveate if you do long-running tail's, and your logs pipe doesn't receive any activity after a while, it will appear frozen.
<nessita> re: ccze, thanks!
<nuclearbob> lazyPower, I am still getting the chown invalid user error
<lazyPower> nessita: do you see the container listed in sudo lxc-ls --fancy?
<lazyPower> nuclearbob: ok, sounds like a definitive bug against juju in utopic. Can you file a bug against juju-local with all the relevant log output + troubleshooting steps we have taken?
<nessita> lazyPower, unique LXC currently running is nessita-local-machine-1  RUNNING  10.0.3.51  -     YES
<lazyPower> nessita: and juju-status says its p ending?
<nuclearbob> lazyPower, can do
<nessita> lazyPower, yes https://pastebin.canonical.com/111502/
<lazyPower> nessita: ok give it a few more moments
<nessita> lazyPower, ah! but visiting 10.0.3.51 in the browser (now) works
 * lazyPower scratches head
<lazyPower> well
<lazyPower> i'm glad its there
<nessita> I'm in! first time in juju-gui ever
<lazyPower> the status output is troubling
<lazyPower> but heyyyyy
<lazyPower> we got you inb4 you gave up!
<lazyPower> hi5
<sparkiegeek> jcastro: what version of Juju are you using? juju debug-log works with local provider in 1.19.3
<nessita> jcastro, can you paste the tail command here? I lost which file to tail on
<nessita> (please)
<jcastro> tail -F postgresql-0-debug.log | ccze
<jcastro> or
<jcastro> tail -F all-machines.log | ccze
<nessita> thanks!
<mbruzek> sparkiegeek, I have verified that debug-log works on 1.19.3
<sparkiegeek> mbruzek: yeah, one of my favourite new features/bug fixes ;)
<mbruzek> sparkiegeek, I was unaware that was fixed!  I am very happy to see that!
<nessita> jcastro, already sorted out, no worries
<pindonga> so, I've been having the same issue locally for ages... I can't get the local provider to deploy anything locally... the machines never finish bootstrapping..
<jcastro> that sounds like the template bug I had
<pindonga> ie, strace on the jujud process shows it's waiting on some other process (presumably lxc?)
<pindonga> however there is no lxc process running
<pindonga> and when I launch lxc containers manually they do work :(
<nessita> thank you!
<JamesTait> Thanks jcastro!
<pitti_uos> thanks jcastro
<nuclearbob> thanks jcastro, roadmr, mbruzek, and lazyPower!
<lazyPower> thanks for attending nuclearbob :)
<pindonga> jcastro, sorry if I missed you mentioning the solution to the template issue... care to repeat?
<JamesTait> And also roadmr, mbruzek and lazyPower! :)
<mbruzek> nuclearbob, No problem, hit us up in #juju if you need any more help
<roadmr> thanks, good session :)
<lazyPower> pindonga: there's a plugin merge with teh commands to execute, would you like the link?
<JamesTait> And nessita for pointing this session out to me. ;)
<pindonga> please
<pindonga> lazyPower, please :)
<lazyPower> https://github.com/juju/plugins/pull/11/files -- needs testing with additional lxc containers not under juju control to validate the merge is good. but should be g2g
<mbruzek> pindonga and JamesTait Here is a session we had for Troubleshooting Jujuhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuqFaTASBTE
<bloodearnest> \o/ juju-clean plugin has fixed my broken local env :) Thanks jcastro
<jcastro> yeah!
<pindonga> lazyPower, so I should add these changes and run juju cleanup?
<sparkiegeek> should be called juju-nuke-from-orbit
<lazyPower> pindonga: i would run them manually until they get merged into the clean plugin
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Juju Core and GUI Roadmap | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22287/juju-core-roadmap/
<nessita> pindonga, I ran each command individually and re-bootstrapped
<nessita> and it worked
<bloodearnest> ORLY? I may just have to stay around then...
<bloodearnest> nessita: \o.
<jcastro> marco is mid-upgrading the plugin
<jcastro> so we should have a newer one here in a little bit that should sort everyone
<JamesTait> Thanks for the link, mbruzek.  Can I juju deploy more-hours-in-the-day so I have time to watch it? :-P
<nessita> jcastro, I lost track of that status of juju-quickstart, shall I expect the fix in trusty?
<nessita> (I'm using the juju stable ppa)
<jcastro> stay on the PPA for now
<jcastro> rbasak is in progress fixing in trusty
<nessita> jcastro, thanks :-)
 * fgallina moves to use the stable ppa
<pindonga> jcastro, should I switch to the stable ppa? I'm using trusty
<jcastro> pindonga, I prefer to use the PPA
<rbasak> I would like to get the versions in the archive updated and updated frequently enough that the PPA becomes redundant, but we're not there yet.
<pindonga> jcastro, lazyPower so, I've cleared everything up and re-run quickstart.. stuff seems to be moving... I'll report back when it stops...
<pindonga> thanks for the help
<jcastro> we're in #juju for the follow up
<pindonga> ack
<patrick-uds> QUESTION: do you plan to make it possible to deploy a bundle with containing local charms in juju-gui?
<jcastro> ooh good one!
<jcastro> I'll have him answer here in a minute
<apw> props for being able to talk when you can hear yourself ...
<urulama> QUESTION: will it be possible to link charms from different environments (in a multi env system)?
<patrick-uds> maybe a local charm store could help out
<urulama> great, thanks
<jcastro> http://jujugui.wordpress.com/
<urulama> QUESTION: multi user support -> are we talking about connecting to LDAP server?
<rbasak> So juju's state server will use LDAP to connect to an LDAP server deployed using a charm in it's own environment? That sounds like fun :-P
<urulama> sorry for being nosy :D
<rbasak> urulama: thank you for participating!
<urulama> thanks
<urulama> rbasak: was a pleasure to get to know what's coming :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Getting Started Writing Juju Charms | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22236/getting-started-writing-juju-charms/
<marcoceppi> o/
<mbruzek> If you want to follow along at home:  https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/getting-started.html
<mbruzek> Charm Tools:  https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/tools-charm-tools.html
<mbruzek> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/contributing.html
<mbruzek> For those who do not already know, the YAML format is simple human readable format
<mbruzek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YAML
<mbruzek> The YAML specification can be found here: http://www.yaml.org/
<mbruzek> The README file can be in Markdown format:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markdown
<mbruzek> Any questions for Macro please leave them here, prefix with QUESTION
<mbruzek> Juju Icon documentation:  https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-icon.html
<nessita> video stoppped, is it just me?
<mbruzek> I am still going
<marcoceppi> nessita: you may need to refresh
<nessita> on it
<nessita> marcoceppi, so you just removed the whole peer section?
<mbruzek> Yes he did
<jcastro> marcoceppi, your audio cut out
<nessita> mbruzek, thanks, I'm "back"
<mbruzek> nessita, it looks like marco is having problems.
<nessita> mbruzek, did he fix the "I: relation bar has no hooks
<nessita> "
<nessita> ?
<nessita> my latest charm proof shows:
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/charms/trusty/foobar$ charm proof
<nessita> W: Includes template icon.svg file.
<nessita> I: relation bar has no hooks
<mbruzek> I = Informational and we are OK with them.
<nessita> ah!
<mbruzek> You would want to clean up any charm proof Warnings or Errors.
<nessita> right
<mbruzek> We are going to continue this session into the next hour please stay with us if you are seeing these messages about time left in our session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
<fgallina> curly, no spaces.
<mbruzek> Charm Interfaces documentation:  https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-interfaces.html
<mbruzek> Also here is a handy list of EXISTING interfaces:  https://manage.jujucharms.com/interfaces
<marcoceppi> fgallina: thanks!
<mbruzek> The hook environment is documented here:  https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-hook-environment.html
<nessita>  juju-log "FOOOOO"
<nessita> juju-log: command not found
<nessita> anything extra I need to install?
<nessita> ah, ok
<mbruzek> nessita, You must be in a hook environment before those commands are available
<pindonga> QUESTION: in case it hasn't been addressed before... recommendations on how to keep multiple branches for a charm (I found the issue in the past where keeping them side-by-side inside of the charm repository would cause issues, like the wrong branch being picked up by juju)
<pindonga> ie, in particular is there a nice way to use lightweight checkouts when writing charms?
<mbruzek> Thanks for the great question
<pindonga> thx for the answer
<pindonga> it'd be ideal if we could find a way to make juju work with symlinks at least
<pindonga> so that I don't have to move folders around
<pindonga> but at least you got me an idea (changing the charm name and keep branches side by side)
<pindonga> which is better than keeping many repos (imho)
<catbus1> the juju bootstrap node is not on?
<jcastro> mbruzek, 15 minute warning!
<mbruzek> Thanks jose
<jose> :)
<lazyPower> marcoceppi: juju scp -r doesn't work because juju isn't passing -r to the command
<lazyPower> unless i'm way off base, but i'm about 99% sure thats the case.
<lazyPower> i get really cheap and just tarball teh charmdir and copy that to $HOME, then juju scp that over.
<lazyPower> its not ideal but it gets the job done
<bloodearnest> lazyPower: juju scp --help shows examples of -r working as expected (1.18.3 anyway)
<lazyPower> bloodearnest: yeah i saw that
<lazyPower> but in practice it doesn't appear to be the case
<lazyPower> perhaps docs contain feature creep ;)
<bloodearnest> I'm sure I saw a -- to pass things through to raw scp at some point
#ubuntu-uds-devops-1 2014-06-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Juju and BigData | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22311/juju-and-bigdata/
<mhall119> gaughen: marcoceppi: jose: who's going to give the devops track summary later today?
<arosales> Big Data starting in a few minutes, just getting started
<lazyPower> QUESTION: you mentioned elastic search being bundled with hadoop - what does that give me as a data scientist? Isn't elastic search a full text search engine implementation?
<gaughen> mhall119, let me check my calendar and make sure I can do it
<arosales> lazyPower: did that answer your question?
<lazyPower> Brilliant. Thanks for clarifying that for me.
<gaughen> mhall119, I can do it as long as marcoceppi, jose, jcastro et all provide input for their sessions
<arosales> lazyPower: great thanks
<lazyPower> Big Data noob over here - but i'm super interested in the tech and how approchable it is with our juju charms.
<urulama> QUESTION: will this work in all juju environments? From LXC to EC@?
<arosales> lazyPower: good comment
<arosales> urulama: I'll queue up your question.
<urulama> np :D
<arosales> urulama: thanks for the question :-)
<urulama> QUESTION: another one -> is this "competing" with Mirantis' Hadoop on OpenStack?
<urulama> that's awesome!
<lazyPower> urulama: thats kinda our claim to fame. No matter where you're cloud is, we're going to be there to let you orchestrate it.
<urulama> you answered as it already
<urulama> it's broader
<urulama> thanks
<lazyPower> urulama: Mirantis is another deliery mechanism and its possible for juju to drive a mirantis based deployment
<lazyPower> if this is something you'd be interested in, its a great topic to take to the list (i may be misinterpreting mirantis's intent - i googled it and read the homepage overview) - juju@lists.ubuntu.com
<urulama> I must say this is a big deal (to be able to use anything from MaaS to HP cloud) and looks great guys, looking forward to it :D
<urulama> lazyPower: tnx
<arosales> urulama: lazyPower: thanks for participating and the questions
<JCDuran> Hello guys!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Charm Audit & Charm Store Policy | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22266/charm-audit-charm-store-policy/
<JCDuran> Good
<marcoceppi> we'll be starting in a few mins!
<marcoceppi> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-policy.html
<arosales> Please post here if you have any questions about Juju Charm Policy or Audit
<mbruzek> The Amulet documentation https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/tools-amulet.html
<arosales> thanks mbruzek
<jdstrand> not charms specific, but http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Documentation
<jdstrand> of particular interest for getting into profiling with apparmor is: http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Profiling_by_hand
<jdstrand> (and also 'man apparmor.d', that has all the new policy)
<arosales> jdstrand: thank you sir, perhaps we can also sync up with you and/or the security team on charm school for AppArmour
<jdstrand> also note, sarnold is likely the best point of contact for juju and using apparmor in it. he is on the security team and looked at juju quite a bit and likely has thoughts on how they can work together
 * arosales will also mention this in the hangout here in a bit . .  .
<arosales> jdstrand: ack on sarnold, thanks for the info :-)
<jdstrand> np
<mbruzek> thanks jdstrand
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | New features in Ceph Firefly | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22317/new-features-in-ceph-firefly/
<jamespage> hey folks - starting in 2 minutes - New features in Ceph firefly
<jamespage> I'll keep an eye out for questions.
<jamespage> ok should start soon
<cking> thanks for the ceph info
<jamespage> thanks folks!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Working with Juju and Vagrant together | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22307/working-with-juju-and-vagrant-together/
<lazyPower> Greetings, we're setting up the feed will be live shortly
<mbruzek> For those who want follow along at home here are the Vagrant docs: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-vagrant.html
<mbruzek> https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle
<marcoceppi> any questions, please feel free to prefix with QUESTION, here in chat
<lazyPower> Are there any questions? We're pretty close to wrapped int erms of content that i had
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
